# "Autorisez l'accès à votre iPad" > iPad briqué...



## hallucinogen_1024 (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai lancé la mise à jour hier sur sur mon iPad Mini pour passer à iOS 8.

La première phase : OK.
La seconde : KO.
La barre de progression s'arrête systématiquement (j'ai testé 5/6 fois).

J'ai donc décidé de passer par iTunes mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : ""Autorisez l'accès à votre iPad""... 

JE NE PEUX PAS AUTORISER L'ACCES!!! Forcément mon iPad tente d'installer la MàJ à chaque fois que je le relance.

Comment faire?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## i0b1 (18 Septembre 2014)

Yep !

iPad branché à iTunes, appuie sur les boutons Home & Power en même temps. Un message devrait t'annoncer qu'un iPad est en mode récupération. Il devrait t'être proposé de le restaurer. Une fois cela fait, tu devrais pouvoir le mettre à jour. 

A voir...


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (18 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

Merci de ta réponse.

C'est bien ce que j'ai fait mais l'iPad ne fait que redémarrer et tente de relancer l'installation d'iOS 8... (la seconde étape).

N'y aurait-il pas une autre technique pour forcer le restore?

THX.


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2014)

J'ai l'impression que tu n'es pas seul dans ce cas...

http://forums.macg.co/ios/probleme-installation-ios-8-0-a-1251375.html


----------

